# هل يوجد دورات ارت كام في دمياط ؟



## rashdan (26 نوفمبر 2011)

اخواني الاعزاء
اريد ان اعرف هل يوجد دورات ارت كام في دمياط, مع العلم اني اعمل في الاويما
اجوكم افيدوني


----------



## داود بن داود (26 نوفمبر 2011)

نعم أخي الكريم أخوك بيعطي دورات في دمياط ... للتواصل اتصل بي *******
تفضل بزيارة صفحتي على الفيس 

http://www.facebook.com/pages/ArtCam-%D8%A7%D8%B1%D8%AA-%D9%83%D8%A7%D9%85/256220141080798?sk=photos


----------



## rashdan (26 نوفمبر 2011)

ياريت اعرف مكانك فين عشان اجيلك ومواعيدك ايه


----------



## rashdan (26 نوفمبر 2011)

انا مش عارف ابعتلك ع الخاص
بس ممكن اعرف اسعار الكورسات ايه
وعندي سؤال تاني 
انا شايف ان شغلك كله مصطح بس ليه ؟


----------



## داود بن داود (26 نوفمبر 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/egydawood


----------



## بلال زبيب (29 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم

شغل 100/100
وفقك الله لمبتغاك
ودمت في رعايته​


----------



## داود بن داود (29 نوفمبر 2011)

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

أكرمك الله أخي بلال وشكرا جزيلا لمرورك

تقبل تحياتي *​


----------



## حمدي هلال (2 ديسمبر 2011)

اخي داوود كتبت لك رد علي صفحتك وانتضر ردك


----------



## داود بن داود (2 ديسمبر 2011)

*لم يصلني أي رد أخي الكريم*

https://www.facebook.com/EgyDawood​


----------



## حمدي هلال (5 ديسمبر 2011)

كتبت لك علي صفحتك ارجو منك التواصل اخي داوود 
اخوك ابو احمد
[email protected]


----------



## hosamsoft (20 ديسمبر 2011)

اطلب تجد هنا


----------

